# Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, Accused 9/11 Co-Conspirators to Face Military Trial.



## Chopstick (Apr 4, 2011)

Ill take military trials for 500 Alex.
I dont suppose this has ANYTHING to do with the announcement that Obama is running in the next election.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/04/04/khalid-sheikh-mohammad-military-commission-trial/



> Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, who has been incarcerated in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, since 2006, after being captured in Pakistan in 2003, and four alleged Sept. 11 co-conspirators will face prosecution by a military commission in Guantanamo, a Justice Department official said.
> A formal announcement is expected by Attorney General Eric Holder later in the day. The decision is a turn-around from remarks Holder made in November 2009 that he had decided the alleged conspirators -- Mohammed, Walid Muhammed Salih Mubarak Bin Attash, Ramzi Bin Al Shibh, Ali Abdul-Aziz Ali and Mustafa Ahmed Al Hawsawi -- should be prosecuted in civilian court.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2011)

Guess it's a good thing we didn't shut down Gitmo then.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Guess it's a good thing we didn't shut down Gitmo then.



Zing


----------



## tmroun01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Guess it's a good thing we didn't shut down Gitmo then.


Not if Eric Holder is asking, did you see that press conference?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope.  Did he say anything interesting?


----------



## Dame (Apr 4, 2011)

Paraphrased: Let me be clear. Congress is a bunch of dufusses and we (exec branch) know what's best but there's this annoying restriction that says we can't do whatever the hell we want.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Guess it's a good thing we didn't shut down Gitmo then.



Am I going crazy?  I could have sworn the current administration was going to shut down Gitmo and try all suspected terrorists in civilian court?  Am I wrong?  What happened to that?

And what happened to getting the US out of Iraq & Afghanistan?  And now we're in Libya?


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys didnt get the whole motto..."Hope and Change My Mind".


----------



## Dame (Apr 4, 2011)

0699 said:


> Am I going crazy?  I could have sworn the current administration was going to shut down Gitmo and try all suspected terrorists in civilian court?  Am I wrong?  What happened to that?
> And what happened to getting the US out of Iraq & Afghanistan?  And now we're in Libya?


What usually happens. They woke up and discovered that not only was it just a dream but now their pillow needed washing.

_Sorry, little grumpy today._


----------



## tmroun01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dame said:


> Paraphrased: Let me be clear. Congress is a bunch of dufusses and we (exec branch) know what's best but there's this annoying restriction that says we can't do whatever the hell we want.


Dame basically hit it on the head...
0699 your exactly right, but my guess is since it is apparently election time for the potus 1. he is moving to the "center" 2. he has no where to put the prisoners of war, because not even their home countries want them.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think it's so much their home countries don't want them, more like we won't send them back to their home countries "because they might be tortured/persecuted/whatever."  The Uighers are a case in point.  They're living it up on some island somewhere because we wouldn't send them back to China.


----------



## tmroun01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't think it's so much their home countries don't want them, more like we won't send them back to their home countries "because they might be tortured/persecuted/whatever."  The Uighers are a case in point.  They're living it up on some island somewhere because we wouldn't send them back to China.


Well I was drawing that statement from Yeme. At gitmo their are more Yemeni prisoners than any other nation, however Yemen does not want them back. I'm sure each nation is different though.


----------

